# lets talk griddles !!



## cal1956 (Nov 30, 2020)

i am trying to decide which 36 inch outdoor griddle to buy , i  think i have it narrowed down to two 
the Black Stone  and the Pit Boss  , one thing i  read somewhere about the Pit Boss is that it uses the old Piezo  electric igniters 
( i always hated those  )  how hard would it be to retro fit a more modern electronic  igniter ?


----------



## ToddT (Nov 30, 2020)

cal1956 said:


> i am trying to decide which 36 inch outdoor griddle to buy , i  think i have it narrowed down to two
> the Black Stone  and the Pit Boss  , one thing i  read somewhere about the Pit Boss is that it uses the old Piezo  electric igniters
> ( i always hated those  )  how hard would it be to retro fit a more modern electronic  igniter ?


I would say that my Black Stone lights really easy and heats fast! The other thing that I like is the grease trap in the back, makes for easy cleanup. My two cents!
PS: You can really cook a lot of food quick!
Enjoy


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 30, 2020)

I have a pit boss smoker and haven't had a single issue. I love it. I have seen some bad reviews about the pb griddles warping pretty bad. But as you probably know reviews are subjective. Alot of times people mess up there equipment and blame the company and on a rant they write a terrible review. So there's that.........I do have a blackstone 28in pro series and I absolutely love it. Same thing though you'll find bad reviews for them as well. Haven't had an issue with mine and the quality is awesome. Good luck


----------



## mike243 (Nov 30, 2020)

My blackstone has a battery and I push it and hold to light, only the first burner has a igniter on it, been working great for 3 years or so, there isn’t any push the button to make it click , it fires the whole time you have it pushed in, a builtin cover is high on my list, kinda like to have the same with the deep fryer made on it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 30, 2020)

I love having the built on lid on mine. I'm with you those fryers would come in handy


----------



## clifish (Nov 30, 2020)

I will say I like the rear grease trap on my smaller blackstone better than the front troth one on my 36" camp chef.  The PB front trap design does look better than the camp chef though.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 30, 2020)

I have the Blackstone without the lid and love it. Lid would be awesome though.


----------



## cal1956 (Nov 30, 2020)

mike243 said:


> My blackstone has a battery and I push it and hold to light, only the first burner has a igniter on it, been working great for 3 years or so, there isn’t any push the button to make it click , it fires the whole time you have it pushed in, a builtin cover is high on my list, kinda like to have the same with the deep fryer made on it.


this is the type of igniter that i like !!!   i retro fitted a grill with one once and  was thinking about doing the same to the PB IF thats the one  i decide on , 
 question :  which burner lights first , the left or right ?  if i do change the igniter i would install a 4 igniter unit  so that i can turn on which ever  one i want and not have to fool with the others  .
never heard of the warping issue before mmmmmm ?


----------



## Teal101 (Nov 30, 2020)

I have a 36" Blackstone.  The cover is a must imo, very nice when its windy out after a cook to cover the griddle and keep debris off it while you eat then come back and clean.  Rear grease trap is awesome.  Couldnt ask for more.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 30, 2020)

I've cooked on several Blackstone griddles and they are truly a quality product.  When I upgraded my outdoor stove I wanted the choice to multi-task.  I use my stove for pressure canning throughout the year.  I use a camp style Dutch oven for deep frying, or making stew or chili, and use some vintage griddles and cast iron skillets.  So I opted for a traditional stove with  a modular flat-top griddle that I can remove when needed.


----------



## rc4u (Nov 30, 2020)

I'm  with 3rd eye, i  have a three burner camp chef. i put my griddle on the grill when I don't have the burner out.. i love the 3 burner camp chef . i have the grill box also n 2 griddles. i even put the smaller griddle on my gas stove. versatile


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 30, 2020)

I have the camp chef 36" 600 model and love it. Even though it has the front grease trap it hasn't hindered cooking or made it more of a pain. It stays outside under the camp chef cover and haven't had any water, rust, or warping issues.The surface area is a little smaller than the 36 Blackstone but more than enough to get done about anything you want. Don't know much about the pit boss model but don't think you could go wrong with a Blackstone or Camp Chef.


----------



## cal1956 (Nov 30, 2020)

the reason  that i decide to buy one is that i do a LOT of frying and the wife is always complaining about the grease splatter on her stove,  range vent and such , so my thinking  is buy a griddle , cook  outside ....problem solved !!!
i'm sure cleaning the griddle will be easier than cleaning the whole kitchen !!!
  by the way , how long does it take to get to cooking temp from a cold start ?


----------



## Bytor (Nov 30, 2020)

I've been using my 28" Proseries since this past May and love it.  I really like the lid that comes with it.  I have a family of 5 and kids friends over all of the time and haven't had space issues.

All my kids friends love coming over and I get that thing heating up!  It's really fun.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 30, 2020)

If you season it good and keep it oiled then clean up is a breeze. Takes me less than 5min


----------



## cal1956 (Nov 30, 2020)

thats a *lot* quicker than i can clean up the mess i make in her kitchen ...lol


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 30, 2020)

If you are just mainly wanting to fry they make outdoor stand alone propane fryers. I own this one. Think I paid $65 for it at HD. Its a workhouse.


----------



## cal1956 (Nov 30, 2020)

when i say fry a lot , i mean everything from hash browns to pork chops ...lol
i want something that i can fry just about anything on


----------



## bill1 (Nov 30, 2020)

I feel like the guy with a Miata at the Porsche club meeting...  
I was just going to ask the missus for a 20" cast iron griddle to use on my gas grill or Weber kettle as a Christmas present this year.  Am I missing the boat?  Do the dedicated (large) griddles make sense if you're only cooking for 2 or an occasional 4?  
I must admit the lip at the back looks like a great idea for spatula-ing.  But otherwise these look like you're cooking for a church gathering or Scout troop?


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 30, 2020)

This is mine. I have a household of 6 and we cook with friends up to 10 people. Nice size for us


----------



## cal1956 (Nov 30, 2020)

bill1 said:


> I feel like the guy with a Miata at the Porsche club meeting...
> I was just going to ask the missus for a 20" cast iron griddle to use on my gas grill or Weber kettle as a Christmas present this year.  Am I missing the boat?  Do the dedicated (large) griddles make sense if you're only cooking for 2 or an occasional 4?
> I must admit the lip at the back looks like a great idea for spatula-ing.  But otherwise these look like you're cooking for a church gathering or Scout troop?


wellllll there is only  the two  of us  here , BUT  i want to be able to cook  for more  IF i  decide i want to , other wise i will only light 1 or 2 burners ...i am a  firm believer in :  i had rather have it and not need it than  need it and not having it
 the main idea is NOT to mess up HER kitchen ...lol


----------



## clifish (Nov 30, 2020)

I only got the 36" as the local wholesale club had them for $220 last year including the soft cover.  I could have gotten the 28 pro above for $278, that flip down lid would be nice though.


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Nov 30, 2020)

cal1956 said:


> the reason  that i decide to buy one is that i do a LOT of frying and the wife is always complaining about the grease splatter on her stove,  range vent and such , so my thinking  is buy a griddle , cook  outside ....problem solved !!!
> i'm sure cleaning the griddle will be easier than cleaning the whole kitchen !!!
> by the way , how long does it take to get to cooking temp from a cold start ?


My 36" BlackStone gets hot enough to cook within 5 minutes from a cold start. I have never had the flame up over half way it gets so hot.


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 30, 2020)

I've had the 28" Blackstone since September, and it's great.  Gets very hot within 5-6 minutes.  Ignitor is the best I've ever seen.  My only regret is not getting the hard lid.  Now getting one.  From all I've read, they're all similar, but the Blackstone cook top seems to be better material.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 30, 2020)

I do like Jake's griddle ( wish I could have found one), but we make do with the 22" for the 2 of us.


----------



## bill1 (Nov 30, 2020)

cal1956 said:


> wellllll there is only  the two  of us  here , BUT  i want to be able to cook  for more  IF i  decide i want to...


TNJake's Blackstone  is awfully nice looking and without the side shelves I suppose it could fit it on my patio...somehow...not sure the missus would agree.  Then I could use that 20" cast iron griddle I asked for as a bacon press to keep the bacon flat!  Fry it up 3# at a time!


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 30, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> I do like Jake's griddle ( wish I could have found one), but we make do with the 22" for the 2 of us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cart is badass


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 30, 2020)

That is one nice cart Winterrider.  Stay safe.


----------



## cal1956 (Nov 30, 2020)

Winterrider: that IS a VERY nice looking cart !!!

  these new materials that kitchens are build from  nowadays must not be very good , cause to hear my wife tell it , one little speck of grease might destroy the entire new kitchen we built two years ago .  one would think with all that money we spent building it she  would cut me a little slack  !!!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 30, 2020)

Our wives may be kindred souls, lol.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 30, 2020)

I have 2 Lodge Stove Top CI  Griddles. One, the flat side, Griddle is reserved for Breakfast, items and is non-stick from frequent use.
The second is used Grill side up for meats. I'm seeing so much Outdoor Griddle cooking from you guys, but I'm just not sure a Blackstone would get used enough to warrant having. My other concern...Will they go low enough for Eggs and French Toast or Pancakes? And get screaming hot to sear Steaks and Smash Burgers? Are hot and cooler Zones easily maintained?
NOW A FRYER, that's another story! I've been looking at the R&V Works Cajun Fryer, below. Not cheap but well built and according to reviews, with typical house hold use of a couple times a week, 4 gallons of oil with occasional top up, lasts 1 full Year! These guys clean it out and replace the oil annually. THAT'S my kind of Maintenance Routine!...JJ









						FF2R-ST 4 Gallon 2 Basket Fryer - With Stand - Cajun Fryer
					

Material: Carbon Steel  Power Source: Liquid Propane  Oil Capacity: 4 Gallons  Basket size: 11" x 5 3/8" x 4 1/8"  Feeds 25 - 30 people per hour (based on a standard fish fry - fish, fries & hushpuppies)  Fried Turkey: Breast Only




					cajunfryer.com


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 30, 2020)

I cook eggs and pancakes on mine often. Temps are easily adjusted. As far as searing.......I haven't hit it with the heat gun but high is blazing hot. It's a great item to have in the arsenal


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 30, 2020)

TNJAKE


 MJB05615


 cal
,
Thank you guys for the compliments  on the griddle cart. Greatly appreciated.


 jaxgatorz
 , thanks for the like.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 30, 2020)

I did hit mine with heat gun, can't  find pic now but it hit 610°


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 1, 2020)

I have a Camp Chef 36 & love it, but it’s an older model & the newer BS & PB both look real good. The one thing I like about the CS is the grill itself is very heavy gauge steel, and once seasoned it cleans up very easily.
Al


----------



## Cabo (Dec 1, 2020)

I have the same Blackstone as Jake.  It will sear pretty hot on high.  I normally run it on low for omelettes, pancakes, etc

I wasn't sure how much we would use it, but it gets used almost every day.


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 1, 2020)

last night i decided to cook a single hamburger on the stove , i cooked low it and slow  and still it took me longer to clean the kitchen than it did to cook the burger , i was thinking the whole time that it would be worth it to stand in the snow outside and cook it on a griddle  than have to clean up the grease splatter in the kitchen  ........so yea i will be buying one very soon ( depending on how expensive Christmas is  )


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 1, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> I've cooked on several Blackstone griddles and they are truly a quality product.  When I upgraded my outdoor stove I wanted the choice to multi-task.  I use my stove for pressure canning throughout the year.  I use a camp style Dutch oven for deep frying, or making stew or chili, and use some vintage griddles and cast iron skillets.  So I opted for a traditional stove with  a modular flat-top griddle that I can remove when needed.
> ...


Which griddle did you pick and how does it function for cooking with a single burner?
I have the original Outdoor Cookers (now Camp Chef) 2 burner outdoor stove and it came with a griddle. I have not gotten a good season nor a good cook off that griddle.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 1, 2020)

cal1956 said:


> last night i decided to cook a single hamburger on the stove , i cooked low it and slow  and still it took me longer to clean the kitchen than it did to cook the burger , i was thinking the whole time that it would be worth it to stand in the snow outside and cook it on a griddle  than have to clean up the grease splatter in the kitchen  ........so yea i will be buying one very soon ( depending on how expensive Christmas is  )


Have you checked out splatter screens to cover your skillet?
Low and slow is not what you want for the Maillard flavor from a piece of meat.


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 1, 2020)

yea i have tried those and you still have to remove it in order to flip the meat ...they do help some though !!


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 1, 2020)

now you have me wondering about only using 1 or 2 burners . that might cause the griddle to warp ?


----------



## rc4u (Dec 2, 2020)

i have two of the camp chef griddles one 16" single burner and the 24" two burner. i have the 3 burner stove. i have very good season on mine. i sanded mine before seasoning to clean then flax seed oil n heat cool repeat ect. i use this to scrap clean n use flax seed oil.. i also have the two burner grill for it,









						Big Gas Grill 3X
					

If you are serious about outdoor cooking, this is the Big Gas Grill you’ve been looking for. Three powerful 30,000 BTU burners, 608 sq. inches of ample cooking space, and a variety of accessories will tackle any cooking job you can throw their way. Equal parts powerful and portable, the Big Gas...




					www.campchef.com


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 2, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> I've cooked on several Blackstone griddles and they are truly a quality product.  When I upgraded my outdoor stove I wanted the choice to multi-task.  I use my stove for pressure canning throughout the year.  I use a camp style Dutch oven for deep frying, or making stew or chili, and use some vintage griddles and cast iron skillets.  So I opted for a traditional stove with  a modular flat-top griddle that I can remove when needed.
> View attachment 473174
> 
> View attachment 473175


Fantastic setup!


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 2, 2020)

in winter i would be using it in sometimes sub zero temps , and  i got to thinking that by cooking on say the right 2 burners that MIGHT cause warping of the flattop .... my guess would be that i might would need to light at least 3 burners to prevent this  . thus wasting a lot of propane !!!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 4, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I have the Blackstone without the lid and love it. Lid would be awesome though.


Yeah I really regret not buying that model.


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 13, 2020)

i just ordered the Blackstone 36 inch model that comes with the metal lid 
it was not in stock at the warehouse but i do have it on order , i  hope it will be here  in reasonable time  !!!


----------



## Bytor (Dec 13, 2020)

Good deal!  Make sure you stock up on paper towels.


----------



## clifish (Dec 13, 2020)

cal1956 said:


> i just ordered the Blackstone 36 inch model that comes with the metal lid
> it was not in stock at the warehouse but i do have it on order , i  hope it will be here  in reasonable time  !!!


never saw a 36" with metal lid...do you have a link?


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 13, 2020)

clifish said:


> never saw a 36" with metal lid...do you have a link?





			Robot or human?


----------



## bill1 (Dec 14, 2020)

clifish said:


> never saw a 36" with metal lid...do you have a link?


Also this one is large, lidded, and has a warmer and 2 "air fryer" baskets.  Or is that 2 warmers and 1 air fryer?  Probably depends on how they work.  Anyone want to comment on the Blackstone approach to air fryers?  The option adds ~$100 to the price.  




__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 15, 2020)

ordered mine from my local Ace  Hardware 






						Blackstone 4 burner Liquid Propane Outdoor Griddle Black - Ace Hardware
					






					www.acehardware.com


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 21, 2020)

to my surprise ACE called me this afternoon and said my griddle just arrived and asked me if i wanted to come pick it  up now or wait a couple of days and they would  assemble it for me , i  rushed down and got it still in the box ,its to late  in the day  for me to start putting it together  so 1st thing in  the morning i am going to assemble it fire it up and season it


----------



## NoCoPK360 (Dec 21, 2020)

i've had my Blackstone for a few months it is an awesome piece of equipment. I did the natural gas conversation it's definitely my go to in the middle of the week.


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 21, 2020)

i know 1 thing about it already ....this thing is HEAVY ...lol


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 22, 2020)

it was cold and windy outside this morning so we decided to unpack it and assemble it inside and then move it outside,  the only real problem we had assembling it was some paint on the threads of the nuts and bolts , other than that it was pretty easy to assemble !!  we just finished seasoning it and cooked  some bacon on it ...WE LOVE THIS THING !!!!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 22, 2020)

That looks awesome!  I know you're gonna love it, everyone  does.  I have the 28" 2 burner, and it's a little big for the 2 of us.  But I love it, just got it in September.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 22, 2020)

Looks nice I cooked a load of bacon right after seasoning mine as well


----------



## clifish (Dec 22, 2020)

yes, you will love it,  our favorites so far are Cheese Steaks, gyro meat/onions, chili lime fajitas and fresh blackened tuna steaks...OK pretty much everything on that is a favorite...Don't forget to do smash burgers as well!


----------



## bill1 (Dec 22, 2020)

So Cal1956, are you in Colorado or California?  It looks beautiful outside!  
Enjoy that grill!


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 22, 2020)

we live in Colorado near the mtns,     one thing i can say for Blackstone is they build these like a tank  , no flimsy metal here all the metal is very substantial  , it took 3 of us to load it in the back of the car , then had to get neighbors to help unload it ...lol   i bought this one because i plan on leaving it outside in snow and rain and so i almost had to have one with a hinged lid 
the lid fits really nice so i think this one was the right one for us .      another  thing i noticed on this one is the electronic ignition has a sparker going to each of the 4 burners   so it makes it easy to select which burner/burners you want to use


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 22, 2020)

I agree on the quality. Hope you got the full cover for it as well. It's one of the most heavy duty covers I've ever had for a grill


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 22, 2020)

i haven't got the soft cover for it , as we plan  on using it almost  daily 
 the main reason for buying it was to eliminate frying in the kitchen and reduce clean up time , i will be making a concrete pad for it directly in front of my back door and adding a light above it so that i can just walk a couple steps out the door and start cooking without grease splatter getting all over the wife's  new kitchen   ( happy wife , happy life ...lol  )


----------



## Bytor (Dec 22, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> I agree on the quality. Hope you got the full cover for it as well. It's one of the most heavy duty covers I've ever had for a grill


Your're right with that one.  As far as outdoor covers go, it's a beast and works great.


----------



## Cabo (Dec 23, 2020)

We haven't fried anything inside since we got ours.  I'm surprised how much we use it.


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 23, 2020)

last night i cooked "fried potatoes and pork chops "  for supper on it ,   this thing cooks great ,  i know that i will have to buy a couple of tools that are better suited for the griddle than the stove but thats something that i will be happy to do


----------



## illini40 (Apr 30, 2021)

Apologies for digging this thread up from months ago.

However - I'm curious from the flat top owners: what is the grease splatter like with these flat tops?  Will it wreck havoc on a patio?


----------



## bill1 (Apr 30, 2021)

Another way to phrase the question is, "How much more relaxed are your outdoor cleanliness standards that indoors?"  
Whether grill or griddle, you generate the same waste products (splatters, etc) outdoors as indoors but I suspect outdoors our clean-up time is quicker because our standards are relaxed.  
(Now if you have gorgeous concrete work, it's always a good idea to have a mat or drip pan under a cooking appliance.)
I'm even leaning towards the concept of a second kitchen outside, including sink, dishwasher, and utensil drawers, so that all aspects of outdoor cooking is simplified by the time-saving discount of "lower standards" .  Not unlike going camping.   
When my wife wanted the kitchen remodeled I moved the old sink to the garage and trashed the dishwasher.  Now I wish I had them both in the back patio.  The "dirty sink" would still serve the same purpose, it's just washing up after garage chores (oil changes etc) would require walking to the back yard first before entering the house.  But you'd get the time back when it's time for BBQ.   
I guess my ideal house would have an added "dirty bathroom" in the garage and a "dirty kitchen" in the patio.  
In cold climates, this adds some extra "winterization" chores, but it just makes you appreciate Spring and Summer even more.


----------



## rc4u (Apr 30, 2021)

so you think your grandaddy had that stuff. really just kiddin but a few germs keep the gut probiotics healthy, and you need this to combat when you go to a restaurant and eat food when cook or helpers are not in good mood. course when growing up in the '60's the cutting up of livestock n cooking it was different but still common with some.


----------



## Bytor (Apr 30, 2021)

I use my flat top all of the time and I don't really notice too much of a mess on my patio floor.  I have the pro series Blackstone that has a self on the left and right side of the top and the hinged lid.  I do notice that all of these will have some splatter on them.  However, it really depends on what I am making.

 Smash burgers, bacon and searing tend to be the biggest culprits for me.  All and all though, it beats cooking in doors and the odors associated with it and the smudges and smears as well.  Cooking towards the center also helps out too.

I used to use a mat underneath my smoker, but that became a mess from rain and algae.  My backyard only gets morning sun, so things don't get to dry out very much.

Usually, a couple of times a year I will move things out onto the yard and give  the patio a good washing and things are good to go.  But thats not just because of the flat top though.


----------



## bill1 (Apr 30, 2021)

rc4u said:


> ...a few germs keep the gut probiotics healthy...


I tend to agree with you.  But my wife sees cleanliness more as a matter of godliness and prestige than a matter of public health.   So grease splatters on the kitchen stove top better not be there tomorrow!  
And I think if you ask anyone with experience as a fry cook they'll tell you that with time the floor around a griddle or vat can become dangerously slippery if regular mopping or non-slip mats are not employed.    So I think illini40 earlier today asks a valid question.  
So nice outdoor griddle sounds to me like an excuse to get a nice pressure washer.  And it's easier to pressure wash a patio than to clean my kitchen's awful laminate flooring.  So again, an argument for more outdoor cooking !


----------



## Bytor (Apr 30, 2021)

bill1
 , I like your thinking


----------



## cal1956 (Apr 30, 2021)

the splatter on mine seems mostly on the small metal tables at each end of the griddle , they had a flat black paint that felt like sand paper , but  a quick sanding and a  coat of gloss enamel  makes  cleaning them MUCH easier , as far as cleaning the griddle  plate , just turn the heat to high  wait a minute and wipe down with paper towels .clean as a whistle !


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 30, 2021)

illini40 said:


> Apologies for digging this thread up from months ago.
> 
> However - I'm curious from the flat top owners: what is the grease splatter like with these flat tops?  Will it wreck havoc on a patio?


I bought a Blackstone, but haven't cooked on it.
I have stains on concrete from using my Weber kettle.
Got the kettle as a kick to the curb and missing the ash pan.  

Mat under the grill isn't the answer over a concrete paver patio.
I would use a sealer on the pavers.


----------



## cal1956 (May 1, 2021)

the one i bought has a hinged lid that keeps dust from blowing onto the griddle plate , where i live we have high winds and a lot of dust ( not to mention snow ) and the lid has done a great job of keeping the griddle plate  clean


----------



## bill1 (May 1, 2021)

Sealers can look really nice on pavers and sculpted concrete.  Is it slippery?  I’m not as good on my feet as I used to be.   
Sorry for the detour.


----------



## Winterrider (May 1, 2021)

I will vouch for the slippery patio after sealing. " Can be very " , we have stamped and sealed. (Dirty now)  Little snow on it and its a skating rink, even for the dog. Looks beautiful when wet though.


----------



## MJB05615 (May 1, 2021)

That does look nice though.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 1, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> I will vouch for the slippery patio after sealing. " Can be very " , we have stamped and sealed. (Dirty now)  Little snow on it and its a skating rink, even for the dog. Looks beautiful when wet though.
> ...


I had to look twice to see it was concrete versus a deck.
Very nice and no cracks is a plus.
They do have anti-slip grit to add in the sealer.


----------



## WayneM (May 25, 2021)

I know it's an old(er)thread, but I have to ask...don't they make patio paint. Problem solved.
I had or patio dyed red when it was being installed.  Yes, some stains, but hey its a patio.  Keeps wife's kitchen clean.

Love the Sam's Club 36" and my Blackstone 22" Adventure for the motorhome.

Thanks for the thread.


----------

